# Garden Bridge - My building experiment



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello friends,

Its ok for my poultry building... i built other project in my backyard.

I built a 200 feet creek... and to cross my creek, i built a garden bridge with recovered house beam.

*My wooden garden bridge over my artificial creek*

Me when i built it:


----------



## moodene (Mar 7, 2014)

Can't wait to see it all done!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello moodene:

Outcome---- > *My Garden Bridge*


----------



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Its time to stain this building this summer


----------

